# Mandale una Birra a tus amigos!



## silver frog

Buondì. Un amico su un social network mi ha mandato un invito per usare un'applicazione gratuita. La descrizione dell'applicazione riportava la seguente frase:
_Mandale una Birra a tus amigos!_
​Il significato mi è chiaro. Volevo sapere se dal punto di vista grammaticale questa frase è corretta. Se sì, mi potete spiegare il -le di "mandale"? Significa "a loro"? Grazie.
PS Non ho mai studiato spagnolo, la frase mi ha semplicemente incuriosito, ma magari faccio una domanda ingenua. ​


----------



## voltape

Mandar - inviare
Mándame- = manda (a mi)
Mándale = (a él, a ella)
Mándanos = a nosotros
Mándense = a ustedes
Mándale = a ellos


----------



## flljob

Lo correcto es _*mándales una cerveza a tus amigos*_. Tiene que ser en plural. Es muy común cometer ese error.


----------



## silver frog

Grazie voltape. Quello che mi sorprendeva è il doppio complemento di termine: Manda*le* (...) *a tus amigos*. Non è come ripetere due volte la stessa cosa? 

Non conosco la grammatica spagnola, nelle altre lingue che conosco (incluso italiano) sarebbe un errore usare un doppio complemento di termine. Immagino che in spagnolo invece sia corretto? 

Grazie anche a te flljob per la risposta e la correzione.


----------



## flljob

silver frog said:


> Grazie voltape. Quello che mi sorprendeva è il doppio complemento di termine: Manda*le* (...) *a tus amigos*. Non è come ripetere due volte la stessa cosa?
> 
> Non conosco la grammatica spagnola, nelle altre lingue che conosco (incluso italiano) sarebbe un errore usare un doppio complemento di termine. Immagino che in spagnolo invece sia corretto?


 
Lo más común es repetir el indirecto. Si dices _Manda una birra a tus amigos_ no es incorrecto, pero es poco común.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Está escrito en "argentino", se pronuncia "mandále" y la s final no la  pone nadie.
También es birra porque algunos dicen birra en vez de cerveza.


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Está escrito en "argentino", se pronuncia "mandále" y la s final no la  pone nadie.
> También es birra porque algunos dicen birra en vez de cerveza.



¿De donde has deducido eso?



Por otro lado, es en singular:

Lo que estás repitiendo es aquello que mandas, (Una birra) no a quien se lo mandas. 
Que yo sepa.


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> ¿De donde has deducido eso?
> 
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, es en singular:
> 
> Lo que estás repitiendo es aquello que mandas, (Una birra) no a quien se lo mandas.
> Que yo sepa.



Aquí discrepo. El pronombre -les (esa es la forma correcta) designa al destinatario, al objeto indirecto (a ellos).

Para Oscar, aunque no pronuncies las -s, hay que escribirlas.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Agró said:


> Aquí discrepo. El pronombre -les (esa es la forma correcta) designa al destinatario, al objeto indirecto (a ellos). *PERFECTO*
> 
> Para Oscar, aunque no pronuncies las -s, hay que escribirlas.


 
Mánda*les *sin duda alguna.

Se dicessi "mándame una birra" il "me" si riferirebbe alla birra o a "a mí"?
Si riferirebbe a "a mí".
Quindi "mándales una birra" => les = a ellos


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Para Oscar, aunque no pronuncies las -s, hay que escribirlas.


Si Oscar me escribiera _'mandále*s*'_ encontraría incorrecto sea el castellano, sea el _'argentino'_


----------



## silver frog

Grazie a tutti per le risposte. Quindi per essere corretta la frase dovrebbe essere: *mándales una cerveza/birra a tus amigos* ?

Una curiosità: quindi in alcune varianti di spagnolo si usa "cerveza" e in altre "birra"? In Spagna credo di aver sempre sentito "cerveza". In quali paesi è capita la parola "birra"? Argentina? Grazie.


----------



## Agró

gatogab said:


> Si Oscar me escribiera _'mandále*s*'_ encontraría incorrecto sea el castellano, sea el _'argentino'_



Deduzco que en Argentina debe de haber una tendencia a escribir como se pronuncia, pero parece afectar sólo al enclítico *-les*, curiosamente. Para ser coherente con eso deberías haber escrito algo así, ¿no?:
Si Ocar me ecribiera _'mandále'_ encontraría incorrecto sea el cateshano, sea el _'arhentino'_.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

silver frog said:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte. Quindi per essere corretta la frase dovrebbe essere: *mándales una cerveza/birra a tus amigos* ?
> 
> Una curiosità: quindi in alcune varianti di spagnolo si usa "cerveza" e in altre "birra"? In Spagna credo di aver sempre sentito "cerveza". In quali paesi è capita la parola "birra"? Argentina? Grazie.



En España, sin ir más lejos.

La palabra es "cerveza" en todo el ámbito de la lengua castellana, pero también se usa "birra" muy informalmente. No se si "birra" está extendido en todos los países, imagino que en las zonas (Que no países, el castellano no se distribuye por países) más formales no se usará.


----------



## silver frog

Neuromante said:


> En España, sin ir más lejos.
> 
> La palabra es "cerveza" en todo el ámbito de la lengua castellana, pero también se usa "birra" muy informalmente. No se si "birra" está extendido en todos los países, imagino que en las zonas (Que no países, el castellano no se distribuye por países) más formales no se usará.



Grazie!


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina dicen _birra _los que tienen veinte años. Si uno de 50 dijese eso sonaría a pelotud...
Hasta hay una película que la lleva en el título "Pizza, birra y faso"

Acá dicen _mandale [vos]_ porque vosean y se comen la s (porque _mandales vos_ suena a trabalenguas)
Aunque todavía no estoy completamente seguro si debe ser _mándales/mandales_ porque son _*tus* amigos_ o es sin s porque es _*una* birra_...


----------



## honeyheart

Bueno, aclaremos esto:

Manda*les* una birra a *tus amigos*.
Manda*les* dos birras a *tus amigos*.

Manda*le* una birra a *tu amigo*.
Manda*le* dos birras a *tu amigo*.

Éstas son las formas correctas.  Como se puede ver, el uso de "le" o "les" no depende del objeto directo (qué se manda), sino del objeto indirecto (a quién se lo manda).


Y a todo esto, al final... ¿se la mandaste o no, che?


----------



## Larroja

silver frog said:


> Non conosco la grammatica spagnola, nelle altre lingue che conosco (incluso italiano) sarebbe un errore usare un doppio complemento di termine. Immagino che in spagnolo invece sia corretto?



Esatto! In questo caso, in italiano è sbagliato ciò che in spagnolo è giusto. Quello spagnolo è un uso ridondante, nel senso che non ha valore grammaticale in senso stretto (è innecessario ai fini della comprensione e dell'"economia" linguistica), ma non usare il doppio complemento sarebbe un errore grave quanto usarlo in italiano.


----------



## silver frog

Larroja said:


> Esatto! In questo caso, in italiano è sbagliato ciò che in spagnolo è giusto. Quello spagnolo è un uso ridondante, nel senso che non ha valore grammaticale in senso stretto (è innecessario ai fini della comprensione e dell'"economia" linguistica), ma non usare il doppio complemento sarebbe un errore grave quanto usarlo in italiano.



Però! Molto interessante. Mi fa piacere scoprire queste piccole differenze grammaticali tra le lingue.

Grazie mille a tutti per le informazioni e chiarimenti, è stato molto istruttivo!


----------

